# Airgun Shooting



## HiDesertHal (Jul 14, 2017)

I was formerly into Airgun Shooting, (Target and Plinking, not Hunting), but now I'd like to sell some of my Rifles.  (All but the one on top in the rack.)

They're all equipped with variable-power scopes and are in .22 and .177 caliber, and none have even been broken in!

I don't know If I can ship them by USPS...maybe UPS or Fedex.

_*Moderator...please move this to the appropriate sub-forum if required...*_

Thanks,
HDH


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't know the answer, Hal, but maybe you could google air gun forums near you and ask.  I have read that if they do not resemble real guns, they are ok.  California is tough, though, so it's best to inquire locally.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 23, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> I don't know the answer, Hal, but maybe you could google air gun forums near you and ask.  I have read that if they do not resemble real guns, they are ok.  California is tough, though, so it's best to inquire locally.



Roger on that!

hdh


----------

